# Evans probable for Friday



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MILWAUKEE – Kings guard Tyreke Evans is probable for Friday's game at Indiana.
> 
> Evans will scrimmage today for the first time since being cleared to practice last week. Kings coach Paul Westphal said how Evans feels coupled with doctors' advice will dictate how much Evans plays.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/2011/03/24/3499725/kings-notes-evans-probable-for.html#ixzz1HXgVLeHg


----------

